# ayuda con el simulador s7200



## vladimir vaca tejerina (May 30, 2010)

Hola a todos
 saben estoy tratando de realizar algunos programas con plcs y no puedo simularlos, si alguien me puede decir como cargar el programa paso a paso en el simulador o pasarme un tutorial del mismo o por ultimo donde buscar o consultar 


de antemano se los agradesco y espero algun comentario o respuesta


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 1, 2010)

hola vladimir

pues yo he trabajado con el simulador y me func bn, no he visto como hacerlo paso a paso, pero te da la opcion de ver el valor de las variables y respecto a ello, puedes ver si el funcionamiento es optimo...

exitos


----------



## jann (Jun 22, 2010)

ok mira si el programa lo realizas en el STEP7 solo tienes que importar el archivo como te vas al menu principal del programa archivo importar archivo y lo guardas con un nombre, despues ese archivo que importaste lo abres con el st200 que es el simulador archivo cargar programa y listo.. no tengo tanto tiempo para hacerlo con fotos pero espero te ayude.


----------



## EINNER C (Jun 23, 2010)

disculpa jann

pero creo q debes es exportarlo, lo guardas donde quieras, su extension es .awl, ese archivo lo cargas en el simulador y listo, una cosa importante es que en el step7, si estas trabajando con subrutinas, debes compilar todo y exportarlo desde la principal, de lo contrario solo exportaras la subrutina y te creara errores al simular..
saludos...


----------



## miltaus (Jun 23, 2010)

hola, aqui te dejo paso a paso lo que debes hacer, espero y te ayude:

Para empezar abres el step7 microwin y abres tu programa ya hecho, despues te vas a archivo y le das exportar, guardas el archivo donde tu quieras(este debe ser en la direccion .awl) y vas a abrir el simulador s7200, ya cuando lo haya abierto te vas a la pestaña que dice configuracion y elijes el tipo de PLC que estas utilizando, ya elegido el tipo de PLC te vas a la pestaña que dice programa y le das en cargar programa,te va aparecer una ventana ahi simplemente le das aceptar, buscas el archivo donde lo guardaste y le das aceptar,te va a aparecer un cuadro de dialogo que dice que no se puede abrir el fichero para leer datos, lo ignoras y simplemente le das aceptar y listo ya se cargo, nada mas es que le des run.

bueno espero y te haya servido, cualquier duda escribeme y con gusto te ayudo


----------

